# ***Official 2010 Mr Olympia thread!***



## Big Dawg

Lets get this sh1t on the road!

2010 mr Olympia preview with Dorian Yates and Shawn Ray 

Dorian Yates and Shawn Ray interview Roelly Winklaar and Sybil 2 days out

Dorian Yates and Shawn Ray interview Branch Warren 2 days out

Dorian Yates and Shawn Ray interview Jay Cutler 2 days out

Dorian Yates and Shawn Ray interview Victor martinez 2 days out

Dorian Yates and Shawn Ray interview Dexter Jackson 2 days out


----------



## Big Dawg

Gallery of the athletes' meeting


----------



## Syko

Jay for the win :thumbup1:

Cant wait


----------



## Big Dawg

my personal predictions (and this is gonna be tricky)

1) Jay Cutler

2) Phil Heath

3) Branch Warren

4) Kai Greene

5) Dexter Jackson

6) Victor martinez

Let's see how it plays out. Only put Kai there cos his gut is getting mental and you know jay, phil and branch won't have guts. Could well be wrong, he could win it, but let's see how it plays out.


----------



## Dantreadz85

jay cutler looks like a miserable bastard lol


----------



## Big Dawg




----------



## Big Dawg

Dantreadz85 said:


> jay cutler looks like a miserable bastard lol


Ever been 2 days out from a contest dude? He's got his game face on


----------



## 3752

i have become a big fan of Jay's in the last 12 months after what he brought to the show last year and i cannot see him getting beaten this year.....so my predictions are..

1) Jay Cutler

2) Kai Greene

3) Phil Heath

4) Branch Warren

5) Dexter Jackson

6) Victor martinez


----------



## 3752

AlasTTTair said:


> Ever been 2 days out from a contest dude? He's got his game face on


agreed after the diet he has done what do guys expect....hell i look like this 6 weeks out from a show... :thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg




----------



## Big Dawg

Game time!


----------



## Big Dawg




----------



## Big Dawg




----------



## Barker

Dorian has a boring voice, and Branch Warren talks too fast 

I want Kai to win, but i think Jay will,

Oh and dude -







comes in handy sometimes.


----------



## Big Dawg

Some training vids from a few weeks out:

Branch Warren training back 3 weeks out

Victor training back 2 weeks out


----------



## PHMG

Can't image how awesome this must be for these guys. Even Dexter who has been many many times!!


----------



## Big Dawg

Barker said:


> Dorian has a boring voice, and Branch Warren talks too fast
> 
> I want Kai to win, but i think Jay will,
> 
> Oh and dude -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comes in handy sometimes.


Don't know what you mean by that...

Kai training a couple of weeks out

Branch training delts

Vic training delts


----------



## Guest

cutler looks huge.

re: looking miserable. he is probably gonna get 100k plus either way so id be grinning like fvck. bit different if he was gna get a tub of cyclone and a shaker for winning!!


----------



## Big Dawg

Kai and Phil training up to 9 days out. Just click the link that says "contests" above the video player and they're all there.

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/


----------



## PHMG

Reps sent AlasTTTair!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barker

AlasTTTair said:


> Don't know what you mean by that...


Just you were posting image after image after image. It'd be better if you just edited your first post adding images and links untill you hit the image limit then made another post. Means you can fit more info and images on one page thats all. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mikazagreat

AlasTTTair said:


> Game time!


Caption this lol.

"In your silly dreams Fock face"


----------



## Mikazagreat

It's what i wish more than what i expect.

1.Jay

2.Heath

3.Branch

4.Kai

5.Victor


----------



## Big Dawg

Barker said:


> Just you were posting image after image after image. It'd be better if you just edited your first post adding images and links untill you hit the image limit then made another post. Means you can fit more info and images on one page thats all. :thumbup1:


That was deliberate. I know you can post more than once pic in a post mate 

Just thought each one was fairly interesting deserved its own post 

Pics from 202 weigh-ins (all in one post, just for you):

NB - English looking siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!


----------



## Big Dawg

Kevin came down from 254 to 202 for this contest I think. Usually he comes down from the 280s I've heard. Aims to compete around 220 after carb up, taking in around 1500-2000g carbs per day.

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/contests/2010-olympia/3444-kevin-english-2-days-out-from-the-2010-202-showdown.html


----------



## PHMG

Caption: "hee hee, this is...embarrassing. I've........forgotten my trousers!!"


----------



## chrisj22

Jay's face looks very depleted!

Right where you want to be at this stage 

Still looks monstrous in his t-shirt.


----------



## Mjc1

Big prob having quads that big makes your todger look like a tooth pick, thats why i never train legs hehe


----------



## Kezz

Jay does look bloody big!! i recon he will take it again with kai 2nd... not sure about the rest


----------



## weeman

not predicting a thing till they are all on the stage,pointless just now imo.

Cant wait,exciting stuff


----------



## Kezz

weeman said:


> not predicting a thing till they are all on the stage,pointless just now imo.
> 
> Cant wait,exciting stuff


come on spoilsport, predict!!!! lol


----------



## DanB

I really want Winklaar to do well, and i have a feeling he will!


----------



## defdaz

Jay looks massive! So wide.

I'd love Phil to take it, would be great to have three different Mr O's in three years, and I'm a big fan obviously!


----------



## im sparticus

Does anyone know of any live feed from here on the net,i think i got it on b.b.com last year or the year before!

ID love to go,some guys from i used to train with went,it goes without saying-it was awesome

Silly me,ive just seen the thread from adutton,Thanks for the link mate


----------



## DB

Jay look HUGE!!

I hope he takes it,

U202- I much prefer David HEnry's physique to Kevin English's. Kevin has the smallest forearms in the world pmsl!


----------



## SK-XO

This will defo be a great one to watch looking forward to it.

Alough Jay is on top form, I think he has close competition with Kai... From seeing latest pics of Kai he looks Monsterous to say the least, if he nails everything nicely I reckon he will give Jay a lot of competition.

I'd like to see Victor place a nice standing.... I reckon Phil Heath will pack a punch on stage though...


----------



## Greyphantom

Jay for the win... would be awesome, always been a big fan...

if Warren comes in then he could take second but same could be said of Heath... not sure of the rest... really depends on how they do in the next few days...


----------



## doylejlw

1) Jay Cutler

2) Phil Heath

3) Kai Greene

4) Branch Warren

5) Dexter Jackson

6) Victor martinez


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

jay look cool as feck with his red tshirt and white cap backwards 

you can tell he is ripped to the bone by looking at his neck striations and his face etc ! pure see his jaw and cheek bones ! thats a sign that he is peeled to the bone !

cant wait to see "how" peeled he is on friday and saturday


----------



## MissBC

jesus christ he looks massive........



AlasTTTair said:


>


----------



## Big Dawg

Kai weighing in at 284.8lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Video of athletes' meeting - Kai looking fcuking hyoooooooooooooooooooooooooooge!!


----------



## WWR

This has come around so quickly, i remember watching last years.

Does anyone know if MD are having their live stream this year?


----------



## Big Dawg

These vids are a few days old, but seeing as this is the O thread I'll stick them in:

Heath training legs 9 days out

Kai training back 3 weeks out


----------



## Big Dawg

WWR said:


> This has come around so quickly, i remember watching last years.
> 
> Does anyone know if MD are having their live stream this year?


I know bbing.com are doing it mate - someone posted this link in another thread. MD might be too.


----------



## micky07

Im hopin Phil Heath takes it this year.In the last pictures I saw of him he was looking mint, but I think Jay and Kai are judges favourites.

*My Journal :* Members Journals - Micky07 The Journal


----------



## ah24

What I'd like;

*Open:* Phil Heath

*202:* David Henry

What I think:

*Open:* Jay Cutler

*202:* Kevin English

On a side note, interesting to hear Eduardo Corerria (sp) took 3 attempts to weigh in and came bang on the 202 mark. If he's bought up his quads and comes in with the same conditioning as the Orlando he could deffo be top 2 in the 202's.....though I think it will be 1) Kevin 2) David 3) Jose Raymond


----------



## WWR

AlasTTTair said:


> I know bbing.com are doing it mate - someone posted this link in another thread. MD might be too.


Ah thats what it was, BB.com. Cool, cant wait to stay up and watch it!! :thumb:


----------



## Steedee

Kai greene cracks me up during interviews lol he aint on this planet.

1, Jay Cutler

2, Phil Heath

3, Kai Greene

4, Branch Warren

5, Dexter Jackson

6, Victor Martinez


----------



## Barker

What time should we be looking at flicking on the webcast then?


----------



## sully807

never seen jay look so gaunt. he must be dialled in big time. its between him n phil. then again branch shocked all last year, who knows what will happen?


----------



## PHMG

micky07 said:


> Im hopin Phil Heath takes it this year.In the last pictures I saw of him he was looking mint, but I think Jay and Kai are judges favourites.
> 
> *My Journal :* Members Journals - Micky07 The Journal


Hopefully there will be no judge favourite and everyone is seen as a blank sheet.

In my whole time envolved in bodybuilding (18 months lol), this has to be the most exciting O ever!!!!


----------



## The dragon

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and make a prediction!

Last year when I saw Jay's gaunt face I was shocked and knew that he must be peeled under his tracksuit.

Having looked at the pics this year the only face that shocked me was .............

DEXTER JACKSON''S.

Never have I seen his face so gaunt. It's a long shot but I see him being up in the top 3.

In no particular order. Kai, Jay and Dex top 3.


----------



## PHMG

So what time is this all kicking off!!!!!!!


----------



## mal

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So what time is this all kicking off!!!!!!!


 http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2010olympia/

this might help you.


----------



## Big Dawg

***2010 Mr Olympia press conference highlights***


----------



## LittleChris

I just cringe everytime Kai speaks; some strange things going on in his head...


----------



## WWR

LittleChris said:


> I just cringe everytime Kai speaks; some strange things going on in his head...


and on his head... got some weird hair.


----------



## Big Dawg

Sheila Bleck being interviewed by DP. It is me or is she playing with the gender boundaries a bit too much?

http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/c-interviews/2042-sheila-bleck-at-the-2010-meet-the-olympians.html


----------



## tom0311

AlasTTTair said:


> Sheila Bleck being interviewed by DP. It is me or is she playing with the gender boundaries a bit too much?
> 
> http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/c-interviews/2042-sheila-bleck-at-the-2010-meet-the-olympians.html


The voice and the masculine face are just wrong IMO. I think Phil Heath looks great but I don't think he has the pure size when up against people like Jay. Jay to do it again, Heath second and Greene third. There's something about Branch Warren that just doesn't impress me as much as the others.


----------



## defdaz

Respect is due for her getting to that state but you might be right...

NSFW!!! http://www.ftppv.com/ftvideo/showthread.php?t=4015 (scroll down near the bottom).


----------



## Guest

defdaz said:


> *Respect *is due for her getting to that state but you might be right...
> 
> NSFW!!! http://www.ftppv.com/ftvideo/showthread.php?t=4015 (scroll down near the bottom).


^thanks for that i was having my lunch

oh not this debate again?


----------



## tom0311

defdaz said:


> Respect is due for her getting to that state but you might be right...
> 
> NSFW!!! http://www.ftppv.com/ftvideo/showthread.php?t=4015 (scroll down near the bottom).


Absolutely, not disputing that at all but like you said it's possibly pushing it too far. As far as bodybuilding goes she's clearly in great shape but there's something a bit disturbing about a woman with a blokes voice and a blokes face lol.

Same for me, I was enjoying my lunch until I looked at that  lol.


----------



## Big Dawg

defdaz said:


> Respect is due for her getting to that state but you might be right...
> 
> NSFW!!! http://www.ftppv.com/ftvideo/showthread.php?t=4015 (scroll down near the bottom).


Well I respect her right to do it but as has been said before getting to a low body fat should not command respect from everyone. It's a purely selfish act at the end of the day - people do far more commendable things every day.

And can't believe that pic lol! At least get implants or something! I can't help but think they're gonna get to 50 and think "what the fcuk did I do to myself"?


----------



## Mjc1

Well said, women should know there place, they look ridiculas, an i am not jealous lol


----------



## weeman

tom0311 said:


> The voice and the masculine face are just wrong IMO. I think Phil Heath looks great but I don't think he has the pure size when up against people like Jay. Jay to do it again, Heath second and Greene third. There's something about Branch Warren that just doesn't impress me as much as the others.


tbh i dont think jays face looks as gaunt as it did compared to last year by a long shot,also Kai doesnt have the sheer size???? he's fkn 285lbs at 5'8'' you pleb,how much bigger do you want!!! :lol: :lol:



Mjc1 said:


> *Well said, women should know there place, they look ridiculas*, an i am not jealous lol


[email protected] comment,they are overly muscular yes,ridiculous no.


----------



## defdaz

AlasTTTair said:


> ***2010 Mr Olympia press conference highlights***


That was great, thanks for the link! Dennis James nearly 45 and he's still got it! :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

I don't care whether you're male or female, it's takes a massive amount of discipline and hardwork to get into that kind of condition, regardless how much AAS you're taking.


----------



## Mjc1

weeman said:


> tbh i dont think jays face looks as gaunt as it did compared to last year by a long shot,also Kai doesnt have the sheer size???? he's fkn 285lbs at 5'8'' you pleb,how much bigger do you want!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> [email protected] comment,they are overly muscular yes,ridiculous no.


Think he was talkin bout heath not havin the size not green m8, an your right i am a [email protected] but i still think the women bb look ridiculas, especially when there tryin to look sexy


----------



## mal

ok guys lets balance this sh1te up,watch this

http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/c-interviews/2040-top-olympia-bikini-competitors-at-the-2010-meet-the-olympians.html


----------



## Big Dawg

weeman said:


> tbh i dont think jays face looks as gaunt as it did compared to last year by a long shot,also Kai doesnt have the sheer size???? he's fkn 285lbs at 5'8'' you pleb,how much bigger do you want!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> [email protected] comment,they are overly muscular yes,ridiculous no.


I find it so hard to believe he's 285 Bri! I mean, he must be cos the scales don't lie I guess, but christ he's like 5'8 and probs 270-275 in the am without clothes?! I mean fcuk me lol! Branch is comin in low 240s and he's probs 1-2 inches shorter...phil's 5'9 and will be in the 250s...Kai is holding some crazy weight! In fact, Jay was in the 240s-250s last year on stage apparently so that makes kai's weight all the more insane!

And RE the women's bbing, yeah that is a stupid comment - I hope it was made in jest. Like I said, I do admire their determination and desire to do that and fair play to them for achieving their goals...it just seems a shame that a few female competitors have to masculinize their voices, faces, bodies etc so much just to be competitive. Iris Kyle, Lenda murray, dayana cadeau etc have all managed to maintain some femininity so I think it's the standard case of less genetically blessed athletes having to use more hormones to be competitive at that level. There's a good chance that a lot of it is reversible when they come off though as kim chizevsky looks very feminine now she's retired.

Anyway, back on topic lol


----------



## Big Dawg

Saw this the other day btw - short skit with jay cutler. Quite funny lol

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/contests/2010-olympia/3435-road-to-the-olympia-occurrence-at-bonzai-bobs.html


----------



## tom0311

weeman said:


> tbh i dont think jays face looks as gaunt as it did compared to last year by a long shot,also Kai doesnt have the sheer size???? he's fkn 285lbs at 5'8'' you pleb,how much bigger do you want!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> [email protected] comment,they are overly muscular yes,ridiculous no.


I said Phil Heath, not Kai Greene. Am I still a pleb?


----------



## 3752

guys lets not have this thread turn into an opinionated thread on women and BB...

Mjc1 before you make sexist comments like the one you have made think about how that will offend other members....then before you slag them off post up a recent pic of yourself so we can take the p1ss out of you....


----------



## Guest

Pscarb said:


> guys lets not have this thread turn into an opinionated thread on women and BB...
> 
> Mjc1 before you make sexist comments like the one you have made think about how that will offend other members....then before you slag them off post up a recent pic of yourself so we can take the p1ss out of you....


my comment was based on the fact that i was sat in my office and after clicking on the link ive got a pic of some bird with her clout out on my screen:huh:


----------



## rs007

Pscarb said:


> i have become a big fan of Jay's in the last 12 months after what he brought to the show last year and i cannot see him getting beaten this year.....so my predictions are..
> 
> 1) Jay Cutler
> 
> 2) Kai Greene
> 
> 3) Phil Heath
> 
> 4) Branch Warren
> 
> 5) Dexter Jackson
> 
> 6) Victor martinez


Same here RE Jay. Don't get me wrong, I don't see him as unassailable as, say, Ronnie pre injury, but if he brings it bang on the money, he will be very very hard to beat.

Still, definitely some very valid threats if they get it right, going to be a good one I reckon.


----------



## StephenC

Is this one being streamed live on the net again?

Stayed up all night last year watching :thumbup1:


----------



## Mjc1

Sorry didnt mean to offend, realise i prob did, i cant deny i mite be a bit Chauvinistic but it wasnt funny so i apologies, and i cant post a pic cos i will look even more of a [email protected]


----------



## mal

i think she's sweet tbh,big guns and shes a fan of d.shnider lol,


----------



## Syko

StephenC said:


> Is this one being streamed live on the net again?
> 
> Stayed up all night last year watching :thumbup1:


>>>>> Click Here <<<<<

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/112811-mr-olympia-live-coverage.html]


----------



## 3752

Mjc1 said:


> Sorry didnt mean to offend, realise i prob did, i cant deny i mite be a bit Chauvinistic but it wasnt funny so i apologies, and i cant post a pic cos i will look even more of a [email protected]


that's fair enough mate.....the female muscular look is not everyone's cup of tea but then nor is the muscly man look each to their own, what has to be realised though is the amount of dedication it takes for a woman to reach such a high level.....


----------



## weeman

sorry mate my bad,misread your post.

but your still a pleb for having a crap avy:thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## Franko1

http://http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/c-interviews/2034-2010-ifbb-mr-olympia-press-conference-hightlights.html

Press conference highlights.


----------



## tom0311

weeman said:


> sorry mate my bad,misread your post.
> 
> but your still a pleb for having a crap avy:thumbup1: :beer:


I knew you'd find another reason to back yourself up lol :thumbup1: The last one I had confused people so I chose something more normal


----------



## Lopez Original

Watch the 2010 Olympia webcast here:

http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2010olympia/


----------



## roy

Dexters face is pinched in big style!!!! this is going to be interesting.


----------



## gunit

winklar will beat martinez and crack the top 6!!!!


----------



## hamsternuts

gregg valentino's going to make a surprise comeback, i can feel it.


----------



## PHMG

Question for you. I'm not waiting up to watch as ive got training at 9.00am, so is there any way i can get a repeat of it tomorrow.


----------



## Barker

What time is anything of interest actually on, wanna get a nap in before


----------



## defdaz

It's normally viewable for a week or so after mate. :thumb:


----------



## DNL

gunit said:


> winklar will beat martinez and crack the top 6!!!!


Hopefully :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Ladies prejudging photos...

http://contests.flexonline.com/contests/2010/olympia/


----------



## Spriggen

Will be watching this! A year has passed so quickly!


----------



## Metalman

anyone have any idea what time in the UK it will be roughly announced?


----------



## Big Dawg

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Question for you. I'm not waiting up to watch as ive got training at 9.00am, so is there any way i can get a repeat of it tomorrow.


After the live stream they usually let you view the vids for a while afterwards mate


----------



## Robsta

wasn't it on sky last year?


----------



## pecman

James L comments on facebook :--Has just returned from pre judging. Heath was incredible and I have him first. Branch I have in second, Dex in third and a very disappointing Jay in fourth. Although if truth be known I wouldn't have jay in top 5. Most improved was Heath followed by Wolf. Most disappointing was Kai and probably in 6th or 7th. Freeman was good and improved as well as Ronny Rockel who could sneak into position 6 to


----------



## [email protected]@-ter

No disrespect to James L because in all honesty his opinon is probably how it actually is, and I haven't seen any pictures, I just can't see them shoving Jay down to 4th to be honest.

I would LOVE Phil to do it. I am a big Jay fan, but I think once Phil is 'allowed' to take it he will hang on to it for a while.

Just my opinion.

MB


----------



## LittleChris

Cutler, Heath, Warren top 3 for me.


----------



## Big Dawg

LittleChris said:


> Cutler, Heath, Warren top 3 for me.


Yup, as I predicted. I thought Kai would come in off. Oh and judging by the pics Jay isn't off. And he can still dry out a bit more. Phil looks great though his waist is a lot wider than the Arnold. Vic doesn't look good at all.


----------



## LittleChris

How does Roelly look AlasTTTair?


----------



## defdaz

http://contests.flexonline.com/contests/2010/olympia/

Pre-judging pics up!


----------



## Big Dawg

LittleChris said:


> How does Roelly look AlasTTTair?


Poor mate tbh. I'll post up link in a bit.


----------



## mal

kai is not off imo,just outclassed.


----------



## roy

dexter and branch look real good!!!


----------



## Quinn92

Might just be me having a stupid moment but in the Mens pre judging pics I cant find Dexter Jacksons name at all? :confused1:


----------



## rs007

Who gives a fvck about the Olympia???

The poll for UKMs biggest cvnt is running :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Guest

rs007 said:


> Who gives a fvck about the Olympia???
> 
> The poll for UKMs biggest cvnt is running :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


didnt get a mention, cvnts. been trying hard this week aswell:confused1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

after lookin at the pre-judgings i cant decide on who is going to win it :S

for me its out of phil heath, jay cutler, branch and kai !

one of those 4 will win. Some other guys look good and are close but those 4 guys just out muscle everyone !

victor martinez looked good but his legs dont mach up to the likes of kai, jay, branch and even phil ! Phils legs look ****in good !

i am leaning towards phil for the win ! overall everything he just has so much muscle packed onto him !

PHIL to win !


----------



## doylejlw

From the pics, i still think jay will take it.

Phil heath and Branch warren 2nd 3rd dunno what order though.

Never got the hype with kai greene :confused1:


----------



## Mikazagreat

AlasTTTair said:


> Yup, as I predicted. I thought Kai would come in off. Oh and judging by the pics Jay isn't off. And he can still dry out a bit more. Phil looks great though his waist is a lot wider than the Arnold. Vic doesn't look good at all.


I don't get it where they come up with that "Cutler dissapoitment $hit" ?! the lighting is different from last year maybe that's why ?!

Still that's prejudging i remember once he came back totally different after some time in sauna.


----------



## Jem

Phil might do it - hope he does :bounce:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

dexter and branch looked awesome, branch deff in my mind had the best condition and looked freaky ripped, but I think the judges will give it to either jay or phil tbh


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Jem said:


> Phil might do it - hope he does :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 44425


x 2 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :bounce:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Merat said:


> dexter and branch looked awesome, branch deff in my mind had the best condition and looked freaky ripped, but I think the judges will give it to either jay or phil tbh


yeh politics !

even if somone else looks better they will still give it to the well known guys etc kinda thing !


----------



## Mikazagreat

After watching the pics, and i think cutler is currently in sauna i think it's

Cutler

Branch (he's better than last year on same sick condition)

Heath

I think wolf can get 4th he's back this year.

Dex The boring Jackson.

Ronny Rockel

Mr pineapple is out of top 6.


----------



## Big Dawg

Mikazagreat said:


> I don't get it where they come up with that "Cutler dissapoitment $hit" ?! the lighting is different from last year maybe that's why ?!
> 
> Still that's prejudging i remember once he came back totally different after some time in sauna.


Jay is on point mate, going by the pictures at least. He's as shredded as he was last year. Kai has spilled over quite badly and will probably not place in the top 4 - his gut is hugely distended too, which dorian picked up on. atm it looks like jay, phil, branch, dexter in that order, but tbh branch is on point and could easily snag 2nd from the prejudging pics! Like I said, Phil's waist is bigger now so his FDB is compromised.

Wolf is much improved - conditioning is not 100%, but it is much better than his previous showings. Definite shot at a top 6 imo. His glutes are not fully striated but his bdb is still phenomenal! Ronny Rockel is looking great too! I personally would have Ronny, Kai and Wolf ahead of Victor, fighting for 5, 6 and 7, with Victor in maybe 8th place. It's really hard to call some of them though, and paco bautista's not in many of the comparisons, and the man is on point!

Top 4 seems fairly certain though from what I can see.


----------



## Josh1436114527

A really good line up this year, hard to say who will take it,looking like phil or jay

I was expecting more from kai to be honest but i think i would like to see phil take it, love watching his videos


----------



## tom0311

AlasTTTair said:


> paco bautista's not in many of the comparisons, and the man is on point!


He looks good but I think his chest is lacking compared to the main 4. Still in awesome condition though. Heath looks amazing in the pre judging shots, so do Jay and Branch. Not sure I see the hype behind Kai Greene, he is a lump but I don't think he's got the aesthetics of Heath/Cutler.

Not that I really know a huge amount about the Olympia, just my opinion :whistling:


----------



## kgb

Heath has got to make top 3


----------



## Big Dawg

tom0311 said:


> He looks good but I think his chest is lacking compared to the main 4. Still in awesome condition though. Heath looks amazing in the pre judging shots, so do Jay and Branch. Not sure I see the hype behind Kai Greene, he is a lump but I don't think he's got the aesthetics of Heath/Cutler.
> 
> Not that I really know a huge amount about the Olympia, just my opinion :whistling:


Don't get me wrong, he's not a contender, but deserved top 10 imo.

So far people are divided between branch, phil and jay. Branch is the most shredded, the grainiest and the driest. He's the biggest freak up there! Jay is as good, if not slightly better than last year, but shredded for jay is not shredded for everyone else. He's the widest and thickest though, and that will defo count for something. Phil is shredded, has the most pleasing shape, but is not as wide as jay or branch it would seem. It's a tough one. I'd like nothing more than for branch warren to win, but the right thing to do would be to pick jay cutler so far imo.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

POST pre-judging interviews VIDEOS =

hany rambod discusing his clients phil and jay - http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/contests/2010-olympia/3463-shan-ray-asks-hany-on-jay-cutler-and-phil-heathe.html

branch - http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/contests/2010-olympia/3464

wrap up with dorian, flex and shawn - http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/contests/2010-olympia/3462

VERY INTERESTING AND TRUE SPOKEN WORDS !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

according to shawn ray, flex wheeler, dorian yates etc kia greene was OFF on conditioning which i have to agree with lookin at the pics

aparrently he didnt make the first call out and he was getting called out with guys that are usually 8th-9th-7th-6th place etc, where as guys like phil, branch, jay etc where all getting called out to compare with each other and kai was getting called out with guys like toney freeman, hitetada, ronny rockel etc, kai might not even make top 5 unless he pulls it in for tonights finals !

watch those videos anyway ^^^ dorian yates and flex wheeler speak some good words !


----------



## tom0311

AlasTTTair said:


> Don't get me wrong, he's not a contender, but deserved top 10 imo.


Fair play, he does look bloody good. He's got freaky arms and his legs are impessive too.


----------



## neil-gsi

As much as i want Heath to win i think, it will be Cutler,Heath,Warren,Jackson and Greene in 5th


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

HERE IS THE REPLAY VIDEO FOR LAST NIGHTS PRE-JUDGING COMPARISONS !

exellent quality - http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2010olympia/?q=15

enjoy


----------



## chem1436114520

when jay drys up today its his , branch looks awesome , heath full has hel and dry , wolfe needs caslves and hams , dexter is top 4 , winkler is out of his league , polish guy looks awesome , freeman needs 3olbs on to look any were near jay ,

kia 6th ish , rockel is on the money, victor is getting back to his old self needs to hard up a bit , iam off to the 202 in 5 hours cant waite


----------



## tom0311

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> HERE IS THE REPLAY VIDEO FOR LAST NIGHTS PRE-JUDGING COMPARISONS !
> 
> exellent quality - http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2010olympia/?q=15
> 
> enjoy


In the first 4 comparison Jay's got some serious stage presence. The guys huge, he wins it for me judging by that comparison.


----------



## H22civic

I cant see how Jay can be placed ahead of Phil this year going by the pics. Heath is carrying huge amounts of muscle and really peeled. No.1 imo.


----------



## blackbeard

After a long look at the pre-judging pics i'm most impressed with Ronnie Rockel,i'm not suggesting he's going to win but what a complete physique!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

blackbeard said:


> After a long look at the pre-judging pics i'm most impressed with Ronnie Rockel,i'm not suggesting he's going to win but what a complete physique!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Has the actual comp taken place yet ?/


----------



## Metalman

gemilky69 said:


> Has the actual comp taken place yet ?/


The final hasnt yet


----------



## Milky

Metalman said:


> The final hasnt yet


Could be why l cant find out who's won then eh !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Metalman

gemilky69 said:


> Could be why l cant find out who's won then eh !!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


:laugh: :thumb:

i Think its at 3am early sunday morning uk time when its announced on the live webcast :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz

heath does look bloody good... jay is massive but his waist looks huge from the pics i haave seen


----------



## LittleChris

Branch looking brilliant!


----------



## Milky

LittleChris said:


> Branch looking brilliant!


Totally agree :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Foook he looks amazing !


----------



## danny1871436114701

I think Jay will win, then heath and branch, I personally think Kai shouldnt be in top 6

ronnel rockel looks better


----------



## Guest

pecman said:


> James L comments on facebook :--Has just returned from pre judging. Heath was incredible and I have him first. Branch I have in second, Dex in third and *a very disappointing Jay* in fourth. Although if truth be known I wouldn't have jay in top 5. Most improved was Heath followed by Wolf. Most disappointing was Kai and probably in 6th or 7th. Freeman was good and improved as well as Ronny Rockel who could sneak into position 6 to


after looking at the potos i fail to see how this conclusion was reached tbh


----------



## Hobbio

I have Jay 1st, Branch 2nd, Heath 3rd from the pics, but Branch looks amazing in that vid!


----------



## Uriel

LittleChris said:


> Branch looking brilliant!


fuk!!

He might just have become my new favourite Olympian.......Massive musclature everywhere - I don't see any weaknesses there


----------



## Kezz

Branch is a machine!! its really difficult to tell from pics tho... i want to see if wolf has improved from last year


----------



## Milky

danny187 said:


> I think Jay will win, then heath and branch, I personally think Kai shouldnt be in top 6
> 
> ronnel rockel looks better


You'll upset the Kai fan club on here mate :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Kezz

Uriel said:


> fuk!!
> 
> He might just have become my new favourite Olympian.......Massive musclature everywhere - I don't see any weaknesses there


 i saw a couple of pics before and phil seemed to have him beat


----------



## danny1871436114701

gemilky69 said:


> You'll upset the Kai fan club on here mate :whistling: :whistling:


I think with Kai you either love him or hate him, I am no expert on BB but I think he looks silly, shoukld never have wwon the Arnold phil was better

also Jay left weider to go to MD so will politics play a part

But Branch looks amazing, but Jay just makes it look effortless and quad and abs shot is amazing.

For some reason I also dont rate dexter


----------



## Milky

danny187 said:


> I think with Kai you either love him or hate him, I am no expert on BB but I think he looks silly, shoukld never have wwon the Arnold phil was better
> 
> also Jay left weider to go to MD so will politics play a part
> 
> But Branch looks amazing, but Jay just makes it look effortless and quad and abs shot is amazing.
> 
> *For some reason I also dont rate dexter*


*The problem l have with him is he has a long torso so he looks "stretched" if that makes sense.*

*His arms etc are awesome just like Kai tho l cant warm to him.*


----------



## bravo9

allways loved branch as a body builder and what he represents ,, i think this year its his time :thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

I really think branch looks better than phil and jay, hes ripped to the bone, freaky thickness, vascular, that should be rewarded, but obviously im no judge, and knowing how the olympia usually goes...it prob wont happen anyway, but you never know I suppose.


----------



## big_john86

Kezz said:


> Branch is a machine!! its really difficult to tell from pics tho... i want to see if wolf has improved from last year


 i think wolf will be either 5-6 its between him and rockel for those placings imo


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ruaidhri said:


> too tough to call! i don't think kai has a chance of a top 3 placing, his distended stomach is horrible


kai wasnt in the 1st call out of four guys.

unless someone shoots branch or dexter between now and the results, kai wont place 3rd!

judges dont rate kai and the callouts reflect that


----------



## Davo

i dont think the judges are giving out brownie points for effort!

phil's has much more pleasing shape than branch imo, mass, beautiful shape and great condition


----------



## weeman

just watched branches solo comparisons,he does look insane this year doesnt he,he defo pushed the boat out a bit more for this outing,sytill dont see him getting it but would not be complaining if he did.

Kai looks to be having issues with his stomach,you can see something is causing him discomfort and problems composing his midsection,look at him doing abs n thigh pose,looked to me like he almost in pain,feel sorry for him tbh.


----------



## kingy_88

not looked at any of the pic or videos posted (will do that now) but looking foward to the results, first olympia ive followed really.

i really like kai but from what ive read he not looking to good


----------



## webby

Cutler does it again! Doesnt look like he can hold of Phil for much longer.


----------



## EssexMalRider

Links to pics?


----------



## Big JMJ

here is the top three for those guys who didn't watch it

1st - Jay Cutler

2nd - Phil Heath

3rd - Branch Warren


----------



## 3752

Cheers Julian hope your good mate?

Branch is the silent threat as no one really saw him coming even after last year.....

In my opinion this is a good result it has 3 totally different physiques in the top 3 of the biggest show on earth.....


----------



## Britbb

Haha, scott... the prediction was correct.

Look up the page. Exactly what we said:

1. Cutler

2. Heath

3. Branch

Thing is, jay just has too much muscle.

He is 5ft 9, same height as phil. I dont care what the scales put phil heath at, jay cutler is around 260 lbs shredded. Phil just gets beaten by him on size.

Phil has a lovely aesthetic shape, but in terms of size and symmetry, cutler has it all. He has perfect symmetry between upper and lower body and nails his condition. No weak areas except for his genetically wide structured waist. He doesnt have a distension belly, it's just that his waist is naturally wide due to developed obliques etc simmilar also to how winklaar's is.

Just look at jay's shoulders and quads, no one on that stage bar kai is close to touching him and kai has gone and blown his physique by adding too much mass too quickly and developing a huge distended gut now.

When i look back at kai when he first won the arnold classic, he looked unbelievable...midway between him being very aesthetic but lacking slightly in size and then how he is now. If kai just stayed at the 240-245 lbs mark and focussed on shape rather than constant mass, he could quite possibly be in line for the mr olympia next, except hes blown his own lines now by adding too much mass and developing the gut. Same thing happened to ronnie in the very later years of his career. Except in 2003-2004 ronnie could pull it off as he is 5ft 11 and around 300 lbs with mass everywhere so was just totally huge and shredded...kai is only 5ft 8, hes blown his symmetry and aesthetics now in my opinion. Too big, too quickly = gut distension.

Phil heath has done it slowly and added slowly onto his frame over the past 4 years, as a result he hasnt blown his aesthetics and is now starting to peak really well, next year could very well be his, although if jay nails it next year then i think it's jay's again because i cant see anyone with that mass combined with condition combined with complete physique.

Branch looked shredded and massive. But he is less complete than cutler, he has weaker areas despite looking like a freak (in a good way) up on stage, he has the real freaky factor going on and seems to really turn it on for the mr olympia. I actually wouldnt have minded if branch had won it this year because for sheer BAM! effect he wins it lol. But you cant really justify branch winning just on freak factor alone because in bodybuilding terms cutler is a better bodybuilder.

I think that phil's upper body is now slightly more developed than his legs if im honest. See when compared to jay, phil's legs are no where near as developed it looks like. Cutler just has these huge slabs of seperated beef for each head of the quad and each one is totally striated rock hard dense mass. Heath has very good legs with very good shape, but not the real 'woah' that cutler brings in his lower body. It's just the mass, complete physique, great condition that beats heath despite heath having a more aesthetic and nicer looking overall physique.

I still say, we are looking at phil heath and jay cutler. If we took a 2002 kevin levrone or a 1997 flex wheeler and put them up against jay and phil then kev and flex would look better.

1999 peak ronnie coleman = LIGHTS OUT!

Ronnie first won the olympia in 1998, 12 years ago. He had a physique that would still win it today. So effectively has bodybuilding improved in 12 years?

Kev, flex and dorian all looked awesome as well in mid 90's, at their peaks would probably beat phil heath and possibly beat cutler...this is from 15-16 years back. So im not entirely sure that i can say bodybuilding at the very elite level has actually improved over the last 15-20 years.

I have to say i think kevin, flex and ronnie at their peaks are better than anyone on the olympia stage today, but then again, that is just an opinion.

Anyway congratulations to cutler. Also phil heath looks fantastic, it was a close battle. Branch gets the BAM! award haha, looking freakyyy!!!


----------



## danny1871436114701

Well I p-redicted top 3 Jay was always gonna win as he is the best 

I also said Kai wouldnt get top 6, don't know how anyone can compare him to jay or heath/branch

What a show I am tired now LOL


----------



## Milky

Where did Kai place then ?


----------



## Ak_88

7th


----------



## tom0311

I bet he's kicking himself, what a disappointing result for him. I only saw the prejudging vids but his gut was stealing the show.


----------



## bravo9

well done jay again, bet phill is absolutly buzzing still... good first 3 top placings i would of loved if branch would of won he looked amazing ,,


----------



## Irish Beast

Pscarb said:


> Cheers Julian hope your good mate?
> 
> Branch is the silent threat as no one really saw him coming even after last year.....
> 
> In my opinion this is a good result it has 3 totally different physiques in the top 3 of the biggest show on earth.....


----------



## Der

Check out Jays final speech  "I know a lot of you GAYS... Guys came from worldwide places"

http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2010olympia/?q=25


----------



## bravo9




----------



## EssexMalRider

http://www.nowpublic.com/sports/mr-olympia-2010-results-photos-video-jay-cutler-wins-4th-2682073.html

Cutler doesnt eat any red meat or chicken, just fish!!

Check the vid. Apologies if a repost.


----------



## Davo

Britbb said:


> I still say, we are looking at phil heath and jay cutler. If we took a 2002 kevin levrone or a 1997 flex wheeler and put them up against jay and phil then kev and flex would look better.
> 
> 1999 peak ronnie coleman = LIGHTS OUT!
> 
> Ronnie first won the olympia in 1998, 12 years ago. He had a physique that would still win it today. So effectively has bodybuilding improved in 12 years?
> 
> Kev, flex and dorian all looked awesome as well in mid 90's, at their peaks would probably beat phil heath and possibly beat cutler...this is from 15-16 years back. So im not entirely sure that i can say bodybuilding at the very elite level has actually improved over the last 15-20 years.
> 
> I have to say i think kevin, flex and ronnie at their peaks are better than anyone on the olympia stage today, but then again, that is just an opinion.


Completely disagree with levrone or flex beathing phil or jay. Watch the videos:

1997 flex wheeler






2002 kevin levrone






2010 phil heath (arnold classic where he looked his best imo)






2010 jay cutler






And if you still either 1997 flex or beats 2002 levrone beats phil or jay today i'll eat my hat lol.

I do agree with the 2003 ronnie thought.

But the 'bodybuilding hasn't improved in 15-20 years' is way off imo. Look at the above videos, its clear imo.


----------



## LittleChris

There was a clip of Levrone viewing his 2002 Olympia performance and saying how he didn't think it was his best showing.


----------



## LittleChris

http://www.youtube.com/user/levrone2000#p/u/5/Zm84TZh1SR8


----------



## Mjc1

Anyone else think dexter should of been 3rd?


----------



## mal

so glad he won ,by far the best by a mile.would have given branch

2 tbh,chuffed for jay.. he's a leg.


----------



## DNL

Mjc1 said:


> Anyone else think dexter should of been 3rd?


he brought a similar package, everyone else moved on IMO.


----------



## 3752

EssexMalRider said:


> http://www.nowpublic.com/sports/mr-olympia-2010-results-photos-video-jay-cutler-wins-4th-2682073.html
> 
> Cutler doesnt eat any red meat or chicken, just fish!!
> 
> Check the vid. Apologies if a repost.


in the youtube videos of him training in august he talks about eating red meat and not switching to fish as early as he has done before which helped him gain in the first 4-6 weeks....


----------



## Mjc1

Think the way hes quoted people think he only eats fish all the time


----------



## Big JMJ

I am good thanks mate - need to catch up with you after you have done the uni!



Pscarb said:


> Cheers Julian hope your good mate?
> 
> Branch is the silent threat as no one really saw him coming even after last year.....
> 
> In my opinion this is a good result it has 3 totally different physiques in the top 3 of the biggest show on earth.....


----------



## Syko

I see an artical in flex or muscle and fitness a while ago and it said Jay hates eating protein? Dont mind carbs but hates eating protein?

I will try and find the mag :thumbup1:


----------



## Jimmy1

Britbb said:


> I have to say i think kevin, flex and ronnie at their peaks are better than anyone on the olympia stage today, but then again, that is just an opinion.


agreed....but i think dexter matches them....to me he has the most asthetc physique of todays competitors


----------



## Jimmy1

http://www.nowpublic.com/sports/mr-olympia-2010-results-photos-video-jay-cutler-wins-4th-2682073.html

some vids here if you not seen them


----------



## danny1871436114701

Mjc1 said:


> Anyone else think dexter should of been 3rd?


Never mate, Jay, Phil and Branch way ahead of him, I actually prefered ronny rockel to dexter, for someone so ripped and smaller massive big gut like Kai greene who i hate


----------



## stri8ted2210

danny187 said:


> Never mate, Jay, Phil and Branch way ahead of him, I actually prefered ronny rockel to dexter, for someone so ripped and smaller massive big gut like Kai greene who i hate


I agree. Dexter same as always,branch and phil show yet again more improvements. I think the one thing this olympia did show though is that phil heath WILL be mr olympia in the next year or two. I mean he has youth on his side and is only going to keep improving where as i think branch is pretty much bottoming out now although i do think this was his best ever showing. I think next year heath will take it imo. What do you guys think? 2011 predictions already? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

here we go again with the judging bull, so jay lost to dexter a few years ago , then came back beat everyone and branch(no arms )warren came 2nd, now Jay wins and branch is 3rd, judges with "head up ass" syndrome again......

How the Fvck did Jay beat this.....


----------



## neil-gsi

Why do people get so caught up in the cutler,ect is so much bigger, size isn't everything, there is more to bodybuilding than size alone, don't think cutler will hold off heath for too much longer, maybe a year or two. was it just me or was nobody 100% shredded, some were in good condition but not the best they could be.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

coming in "shredded" has too many health risks........


----------



## gooner fc

Khaos said:


> here we go again with the judging bull, so jay lost to dexter a few years ago , then came back beat everyone and branch(no arms )warren came 2nd, now Jay wins and branch is 3rd, judges with "head up ass" syndrome again......
> 
> How the Fvck did Jay beat this.....


x2 I think phil look the nuts :thumbup1:


----------



## neil-gsi

Khaos said:


> coming in "shredded" has too many health risks........


I suppose i am remembering the condition yates, munzer, ect came in, i am a bit oldschool but i suppose a few of the great guys known for their conditioning are dead now, maybe why at the time they tested more for duretics


----------



## 3752

neil-gsi said:


> Why do people get so caught up in the cutler,ect is so much bigger, size isn't everything, there is more to bodybuilding than size alone, don't think cutler will hold off heath for too much longer, maybe a year or two. was it just me or was nobody 100% shredded, some were in good condition but not the best they could be.


People get caught with size as they with condition....when in bodybuilding it is the mix of the two that wins jay beat Phil when you compare ALL the poses not just one....



neil-gsi said:


> I suppose i am remembering the condition yates, munzer, ect came in, i am a bit oldschool but i suppose a few of the great guys known for their conditioning are dead now, maybe why at the time they tested more for duretics


I would guess 99% of pro's use a diuretic but as with everything there is use and abuse as munzer and benziza found out


----------



## danny1871436114701

so many Jay haters out there

find the pics from the weekend just look at his quad and abs shot.

I watched every round, Phil will win in near future, dexter will continue to decline down the pecking order IMO, Kai and Victor loads more to do, even though Victor done well.

I liked ronny rockel he surpised me and of course, branch, heath and jay different class.

Also watch the final posedown = where ever Jay walks the other lot follow him like puppys LOL that why he champ mate stage presence and they all look upto him,

nice one branch and jay face to face most muscular


----------



## Mjc1

Great olympia, what really annoys me tho is the way its not on sky sports, considering some of the crap on tv and compared to any other sport i think its the top bbs who are more dedicated in everyway to any other profesion, especially these spoilt rotten footballers!!!!


----------



## micky07

The pictures I have seen put Cutler and Heath very close together, not taking anything away from Cutler, but he is a judges favourite.

*My Journal :* Members Journals - Micky07 The Journal


----------



## danny1871436114701

micky07 said:


> The pictures I have seen put Cutler and Heath very close together, not taking anything away from Cutler, but he is a judges favourite.
> 
> *My Journal :* Members Journals - Micky07 The Journal


I am sure most BB show has its politics, remember 1980 MR O someones comeback!!!!

He has been top of his game for like 15 years Jay, remember he played 2nd fiddle to 8 times champ ronnie and people have the cheek to slate him LOL


----------



## james12345

Mjc1 said:


> Great olympia, what really annoys me tho is the way its not on sky sports, considering some of the crap on tv and compared to any other sport i think its the top bbs who are more dedicated in everyway to any other profesion, especially these spoilt rotten footballers!!!!


Obviously theres some crap on sky sports... but this statement is actually hilarious... bbs the most dedicated in everyway to any other profession? dont make me laugh


----------



## micky07

danny187 said:


> I am sure most BB show has its politics, remember 1980 MR O someones comeback!!!!
> 
> He has been top of his game for like 15 years Jay, remember he played 2nd fiddle to 8 times champ ronnie and people have the cheek to slate him LOL


Good point.


----------



## Mjc1

james12345 said:


> Obviously theres some crap on sky sports... but this statement is actually hilarious... bbs the most dedicated in everyway to any other profession? dont make me laugh


Sorry james but just goin off what i see, from the effort some of my friends have put into getting ready for a comp at novice level, the effort these guys put in year after year to get on that olympia stage takes pure dedication and sacrifce to levels i cant even imagine


----------



## danny1871436114701

micky07 said:


> Good point.


Yeah 6 mr O 2nd place all losing to Big ronnie C, then 4 Mr O wins.

breaking records and won his first show in 1993.

I just have to say no one can slate him, he is only old school bloke left and just shows how much dedication and determination he has had to be in the game this long and still be No1

Damn I think I have a JAy obsession LOL


----------



## Greyphantom

The thing to remember is that Jay is NOT a weider athlete at the moment... Heath is so one would expect the judging to go Heaths way more than Cutlers with all the politics but sometimes reality doth intrude... happy to see the results and Wolf did amazing and looked amazing imho...


----------



## Bucknut

Mjc1 said:


> Sorry james but just goin off what i see, from the effort some of my friends have put into getting ready for a comp at novice level, the effort these guys put in year after year to get on that olympia stage takes pure dedication and sacrifce to levels i cant even imagine


I agree with James on this score........look at it....BB's really only diet for...say 16-20 weeks or whatever for a show.....some eat what they like off-season, it just means they have more to shift come show time

yes they train hard year round etc but so do other pro athletes, footballers being just one example....

they too have to watch their diets or their performance will suffer, they also train equally as hard in their own way (can you imagine a pro BB doing a Cooper test??....likewise could you imagine a pro footballer squatting silly amounts of weight??).

IMHO it's impossible, and incorrect to say 1 sacrifices more than the other.

Horses for courses really


----------



## Mjc1

Go watch branch warren training, then comeback and say that


----------



## Bucknut

Back to the "O" results.........Cutler, you either like or not, probs deserved the win.....as Danny says, he's been round the block plenty times and knows what it takes to get the job done.......

also, as a point of discussion.......does anyone think he's had a gee up from the judges in years past because he's a white boy??....likewise Yatesy...he beat all them "homeboys" for years didn't he....even when his physique suffered from injuries ('94 O, clearly torn bicep)


----------



## Bucknut

Mjc1 said:


> Go watch branch warren training, then comeback and say that


Your point??

It's his chosen profession mate, he HAS to train to the best of his ability to get to the top of his chosen profession...is that not logical........go watch the training pro footballers, rugby players, distance runners, cyclists etc etc etc put in year round......as I said, horses for courses....Branch Warren couldn't run round a football field for 90 mins, he couldn't ride up alpine climbs 4 days on the spin, he couldn't tackle Jonny Wilkinson, get up run 20 yards then bring Martin Johnson to the floor...he couldn't do that for 80 minutes


----------



## adamdutton

i think bodybuilding is a much harder sport than any other, anybody can join a team and play football/rugby/cricket ect at weekends but nobody can just go to a bodybuilding show and compete on stage and not look like a total fool, ive done quite allot of sports competitively (amature level) and only had to train once maybe twice a week and was able to eat whatever i wanted, but to compete at bodybuiding at amature level only training twice a week and eating whatever i wanted i would look a total joke, you see in papers about these professional footballers going out on big benders smoking and getting ****ed every weekend, now how is that nearly as much discipline and hard work as a bodybuilder training twice a day with weights then doing cardio and counting every single gram of everything that passes there lips, theres no comparison, bodybuilding is by far a harder sport.


----------



## danny1871436114701

Bucknut said:


> Your point??
> 
> It's his chosen profession mate, he HAS to train to the best of his ability to get to the top of his chosen profession...is that not logical........go watch the training pro footballers, rugby players, distance runners, cyclists etc etc etc put in year round......as I said, horses for courses....Branch Warren couldn't run round a football field for 90 mins, he couldn't ride up alpine climbs 4 days on the spin, he couldn't tackle Jonny Wilkinson, get up run 20 yards then bring Martin Johnson to the floor...he couldn't do that for 80 minutes


This is nonsense talk, everyone trains for there chosen sport

Every sportsmen is dedicated, but with BB they put they body to the extreme and diet and train so hard that it can effect there home lifes leading upto contest.

regarding football, I uused to smoke go out to 4am and play on a saturday last 90 mins get ****ed again then play 90 minutes on sunday at central midfield, not pro standard but I couldnt enter a bodybuilding show without any training, diet posing practise


----------



## Mjc1

My point was as said m8y, watch someone like branch in the gym, then consider he puts that effort in almost daily, then the dedication to his diet, on top of that he has to have his mind prepared to give 100% 24/7, just my opinion that the top bbs have to be more dedicated than any other profession, my main gripe was that it aint broadcast on tv, i'd sooner watch the olympia than snooker or cricket but thats just me


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Kai is a funny one, from the from he looked smooth then i saw this pic and it confused me even more....check his glutes and back.....


----------



## Bucknut

Mjc1 said:


> My point was as said m8y, watch someone like branch in the gym, then consider he puts that effort in almost daily, then the dedication to his diet, on top of that he has to have his mind prepared to give 100% 24/7, just my opinion that the top bbs have to be more dedicated than any other profession, my main gripe was that it aint broadcast on tv, i'd sooner watch the olympia than snooker or cricket but thats just me


But, unfortunately, with drug use necessary to even win a local amatuer show, you have no chance whatsoever of terrestrial/satellite TV touching BBing with a big long stick.......BBing has a bad image, there's no denying, or getting away from it......you don't win without drugs. fact.!!...unless you're talking natural shows, but then you (people in general, not you personally) would say...."but they don't look anywhere near as good as Jay or Phil or Branch" etc etc.


----------



## danny1871436114701

Bucknut said:


> But, unfortunately, with drug use necessary to even win a local amatuer show, you have no chance whatsoever of terrestrial/satellite TV touching BBing with a big long stick.......*BBing has a bad image, there's no denying, or getting away from it......you don't win without drugs. fact.!!...unless you're talking natural show*s, but then you (people in general, not you personally) would say...."but they don't look anywhere near as good as Jay or Phil or Branch" etc etc.


Just cos sports on mainstream TV are tested do you think these guys are natural mate, sprinters, olympians, baseball, cricket, footy all had people on gear

Just cos these guys in BB do gear does not mean this take away the dedication, training, diets, shows etc

I dont just grow by jabbing gear they still would have to do the same as if they were natty


----------



## Uriel

Bucknut said:


> But, unfortunately, with drug use necessary to even win a local amatuer show, you have no chance whatsoever of terrestrial/satellite TV touching BBing with a big long stick.......BBing has a bad image, there's no denying, or getting away from it......you don't win without drugs. fact.!!...unless you're talking natural shows, but then you (people in general, not you personally) would say...."but they don't look anywhere near as good as Jay or Phil or Branch" etc etc.


I agree that the well known gear use puts mainstream TV off.........makes me chuckle when all the mums and dads up the land settle down for Worlds Strongest man with all those nice big natty fellas:laugh:


----------



## Mjc1

Got a sneaky feeling that backnut is also james12345, just a hunch....???


----------



## Bucknut

danny187 said:


> Just cos sports on mainstream TV are tested do you think these guys are natural mate, sprinters, olympians, baseball, cricket, footy all had people on gear
> 
> Just cos these guys in BB do gear does not mean this take away the dedication, training, diets, shows etc
> 
> I dont just grow by jabbing gear they still would have to do the same as if they were natty


I never said they didn't or were clean......but BBing has a negative image as far the wider public is concerned....how many times have you heard people calling a BBer a "roid head" or a "juice monkey" etc??....take the carry on with Raul Moat....he wasn't a lunatic murderer with mental problems....... according to the BBC news and all your tabloids he was steroid using BBer who murdered and maimed

Why do people go on the defensive as soon as the image of BBing is called into question??

AFAIC BBers live probably the cleanest lifestyle of all professional athletes (other examples being Jonny Wilko for instance)....amateur competitors or even normal (non competing) lads down the gym live a cleaner healthier lifestyle than most everyday people

Obviously you don't take gear and sit back etc etc, that, again, I never mentioned......I just feel it's inaccurate to say a BBer at the top of his game is more dedicated than another professional sportsperson at the top of their game....I've gave examples to validate my argument....but that's just my opinion, everybody is entitled to one.


----------



## DanB

Bucknut said:


> Back to the "O" results.........Cutler, you either like or not, probs deserved the win.....as Danny says, he's been round the block plenty times and knows what it takes to get the job done.......
> 
> also, as a point of discussion.......d*oes anyone think he's had a gee up from the judges in years past because he's a white boy??....likewise Yatesy...he beat all them "homeboys" for years didn't he....even when his physique suffered from injuries ('94 O, clearly torn bicep)*


Calling BS on that mate!

Based on the fact that you had ronnie for 8 years as Mr O and previous to Dorian it was Lee Haney for 7(i think?).

Black dudes seem to generally have better genetics for carrying muscle.

With that said, it was so close this year, but i think that will be Jay's last win. Heath was just looking too awesome.

And also people commenting on Dexter - i think he took 4th deservedly, and i also think he is by far the most aesthetic of the competitors, he's got that old school look that has been lost in the past 10 years. And the dude is 41 years old!


----------



## Bucknut

Mjc1 said:


> Got a sneaky feeling that backnut is also james12345, just a hunch....???


Nope...sorry to disappoint, I'm nobody in disguise


----------



## Bucknut

DanB said:


> Calling BS on that mate!
> 
> Based on the fact that you had ronnie for 8 years as Mr O and previous to Dorian it was Lee Haney for 7(i think?).
> 
> Black dudes seem to generally have better genetics for carrying muscle.
> 
> With that said, it was so close this year, but i think that will be Jay's last win. Heath was just looking too awesome.
> 
> And also people commenting on Dexter - i think he took 4th deservedly, and i also think he is by far the most aesthetic of the competitors, he's got that old school look that has been lost in the past 10 years. And the dude is 41 years old!


Fair comment.

I'm also a fan of the look Dexter brings as opposed to the cartoon character look of the Cutlers etc....Flex Wheeler was the most aesthetically pleasing ever IMO.


----------



## neil-gsi

Pscarb said:


> People get caught with size as they with condition....when in bodybuilding it is the mix of the two that wins jay beat Phil when you compare ALL the poses not just one....
> 
> In my opinion jay only beat phil in width of his lat spread, but phil beat him in most of the other poses, i am just a fan of phil's i suppose, but that is just my opinion, not a massive jay fan, he just doesn't flow in my opinion, too blocky looking


----------



## Milky

DanB said:


> Calling BS on that mate!
> 
> Based on the fact that you had ronnie for 8 years as Mr O and previous to Dorian it was Lee Haney for 7(i think?).
> 
> *Black dudes seem to generally have better genetics for carrying muscle.*
> 
> With that said, it was so close this year, but i think that will be Jay's last win. Heath was just looking too awesome.
> 
> And also people commenting on Dexter - i think he took 4th deservedly, and i also think he is by far the most aesthetic of the competitors, he's got that old school look that has been lost in the past 10 years. And the dude is 41 years old!


*I have been led to believe it is something to do with there skin which helps show muscle better.*


----------



## DNL

gemilky69 said:


> *I have been led to believe it is something to do with there skin which helps show muscle better.*


 :lol:


----------



## Milky

DNL said:


> :lol:


Please enlighten me as to what your laughing at ??


----------



## DNL

gemilky69 said:


> Please enlighten me as to what your laughing at ??


I just can't possibly see how skin could change the shape/appearance of tissue underneath it, especially with it being paper thin when dieted down, unless you can prove me wrong of course :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

DNL said:


> I just can't possibly see how skin could change the shape of tissue underneath it, especially with it being paper thin when dieted down, unless you can prove me wrong of course :thumbup1:


I was told this by someone l know and respect. I dont proffess to be an expert on the matter HOWEVER l am pretty sure if it IS true plenty on here will clarify or discount the theory.


----------



## Milky

ACTUALLY !!

Thinking about it if its NOT the case why the fu*k is it such a big deal getting your tan rite before going on stage and why the tan in the first place ??


----------



## DNL

You said skin, not skin colour, which was after a comment about genetics...


----------



## Milky

DNL said:


> You said skin, not skin colour, which was after a comment about genetics...


Let me check but in a round about way is it not pretty much the same principle ?


----------



## DNL

gemilky69 said:


> Let me check but in a round about way is it not pretty much the same principle ?


Ok :thumbup1: genetics/skin colour/and skin itself is all the same.


----------



## Milky

DNL said:


> Ok :thumbup1: genetics/skin colour/and skin itself is all the same.


just checked and where did I actually mention genetics ??


----------



## Davo

gemilky69 said:


> ACTUALLY !!
> 
> Thinking about it if its NOT the case why the fu*k is it such a big deal getting your tan rite before going on stage and why the tan in the first place ??


You've just proven your point is wrong then haven't you? If it did make a difference then it's a level playing field on stage because everyone has tan/sheen.

And still, the best bodybuilders in history have been black IMO


----------



## DNL

Davo said:


> You've just proven your point is wrong then haven't you? If it did make a difference then it's a level playing field on stage because everyone has tan/sheen.
> 
> And still, the best bodybuilders in history have been black IMO


 :beer:


----------



## Milky

Davo said:


> You've just proven your point is wrong then haven't you? If it did make a difference then it's a level playing field on stage because everyone has tan/sheen.
> 
> And still, the best bodybuilders in history have been black IMO


BUT

For the white athletes trying to achieve the skin colour they need is harder thn if it is natural ?

For what its worth l agree that black people do seem to make better athletes.


----------



## Big Dawg

Davo said:


> You've just proven your point is wrong then haven't you? If it did make a difference then it's a level playing field on stage because everyone has tan/sheen.
> 
> And still, the best bodybuilders in history have been black IMO


I'd say it's fairly even tbh. Lee Haney, Ronnie Coleman, Sergio Oliva and Chris Dickerson are black. That's 20 Olympias right there. The remaining winners have been white, so that's 25 Olympias there. Dorian got 6, Jay got 4, Arnold got 7, Frank Zane got 3, Franco got 2 etc etc.

Seems pretty even mate. That's if we're taking literally the best bodybuilder of each year and tallied up how many are black and white


----------



## DNL

AlasTTTair said:


> I'd say it's fairly even tbh. Lee Haney, Ronnie Coleman, Sergio Oliva and Chris Dickerson are black. That's 20 Olympias right there. The remaining winners have been white, so that's 25 Olympias there. Dorian got 6, Jay got 4, Arnold got 7, Frank Zane got 3, Franco got 2 etc etc.
> 
> Seems pretty even mate. That's if we're taking literally the best bodybuilder of each year and tallied up how many are black and white


True, True.

But when you start thinking of recent names from the top of your head - Kai, dex, heath, dennis james, david henry, english etc etc. Be interesting to see an overall number of black and white pro's!

(this isn't racist before the PC police shoot me down)


----------



## big_john86

AlasTTTair said:


> I'd say it's fairly even tbh. Lee Haney, Ronnie Coleman, Sergio Oliva and Chris Dickerson are black. That's 20 Olympias right there. The remaining winners have been white, so that's 25 Olympias there. Dorian got 6, Jay got 4, Arnold got 7, Frank Zane got 3, Franco got 2 etc etc.
> 
> Seems pretty even mate. That's if we're taking literally the best bodybuilder of each year and tallied up how many are black and white


 did you count dexter in that


----------



## Milky

big_john86 said:


> did you count dexter in that


Did he win an olympia ?


----------



## DNL

gemilky69 said:


> Did he win an olympia ?


 Yes. 2008.


----------



## Barker

Davo said:


> And still, the best bodybuilders in history have been black IMO


Arnie

Mentzer

Yates

Cutler

Wolf

Platz

Some of the best ever... all white no?


----------



## Milky

Barker said:


> Arnie
> 
> Mentzer
> 
> Yates
> 
> Cutler
> 
> Wolf
> 
> Platz
> 
> Some of the best ever... all white no?


he did say IN HIS OPINION mate in his defence.


----------



## Jimmy1

the thing about genetics is this

a guy can be white....but 200years ago he had a black ancestor...and vice versa

so do the supreme muscle genetics carry on through the line?

i think so

imo on the whole, black guys look better as bb'ers....BUT there are still a load of white guys who look as good...or even better (all subjective of course)

not many of us know our familly lineage...genetics can be picked up from a long way down the familly tree

i dont think its a simple as colour of skin

thoughts?


----------



## Barker

gemilky69 said:


> he did say IN HIS OPINION mate in his defence.


Fair enough but that list is some of the best known to everyone


----------



## Barker

Jimmy said:


> imo on the whole, black guys look better as bb'ers....BUT there are still a load of white guys who look as good...or even better (all subjective of course)


Only when oiled up. I think just a tanned white guy thats pretty shredded can look much better than a black guy, not being racist like. I think the really dark guys tend to look a lot smoother


----------



## DNL

Jimmy said:


> the thing about genetics is this
> 
> a guy can be white....but 200years ago he had a black ancestor...and vice versa
> 
> so do the supreme muscle genetics carry on through the line?
> 
> i think so
> 
> imo on the whole, black guys look better as bb'ers....BUT there are still a load of white guys who look as good...or even better (all subjective of course)
> 
> not many of us know our familly lineage...genetics can be picked up from a long way down the familly tree
> 
> i dont think its a simple as colour of skin
> 
> thoughts?


I agree with this :beer:


----------



## Jimmy1

your right barker

look at heiko kalbach......ultimate condition

but my preferance is a fuller slightly smoother look anyway

as said...its all subjective


----------



## CJ

so i could have stemmed from a black man ??

looks down his pants

okey maybe not then


----------



## Big Dawg

Jimmy said:


> the thing about genetics is this
> 
> a guy can be white....but 200years ago he had a black ancestor...and vice versa
> 
> so do the supreme muscle genetics carry on through the line?
> 
> i think so
> 
> imo on the whole, black guys look better as bb'ers....BUT there are still a load of white guys who look as good...or even better (all subjective of course)
> 
> not many of us know our familly lineage...genetics can be picked up from a long way down the familly tree
> 
> i dont think its a simple as colour of skin
> 
> thoughts?


Yeah black guys do seem to have better genetics for bodybuilding. You see it all the time. However, in terms of the number of Olympias won it's fairly even between blacks and whites. maybe the white guys have to work harder but the genetics are there among some.

Dorian wiped the floor with some of the best black bodybuilders in the world time and time again! Flex Wheeler may have had better genetics in terms of small joints, fuller muscle bellies etc, but Dorian was able to get bigger and more shredded. He also worked much harder than flex - is the ability to work hard and apply yourself genetic? Surely it is to some extent. So do white people have better genetics for working hard? Probably not, but it's an interesting question imo. Flex coasted by on his genetics, as did dillett. Heath has better genetics than Branch Warren by far, but Branch works his ass off and brings it every time. Branch is called the "hardest working bodybuilder" of today, and Dorian was called that back in his day. They are both white.


----------



## God

At the highest level of the sport it seems fairly even however if you take 100 white gym rats and compare them to 100 black ones I don't think it would be unreasonable to suggest the black ones would probably look better and more aesthetically pleasing on the whole.

I think that black guys often start off with a better base however the top guys are all at the top of the gene pool so it doesn't matter at that level.

Just my opinion from observation, nothing more than that.


----------



## Jimmy1

AlasTTTair said:


> Yeah black guys do seem to have better genetics for bodybuilding. You see it all the time. However, in terms of the number of Olympias won it's fairly even between blacks and whites. maybe the white guys have to work harder but the genetics are there among some.
> 
> Dorian wiped the floor with some of the best black bodybuilders in the world time and time again! Flex Wheeler may have had better genetics in terms of small joints, fuller muscle bellies etc, but Dorian was able to get bigger and more shredded. He also worked much harder than flex - is the ability to work hard and apply yourself genetic? Surely it is to some extent. So do white people have better genetics for working hard? Probably not, but it's an interesting question imo. Flex coasted by on his genetics, as did dillett. Heath has better genetics than Branch Warren by far, but Branch works his ass off and brings it every time. Branch is called the "hardest working bodybuilder" of today, and Dorian was called that back in his day. They are both white.


but as said above...its all subjective

i prefered flex to dorian any day

but then i was a fan of dorians physique when he won the british...far more asthetic imo

im not a fan of jay either....too much muscle...it looks awesome....but give me dexter any day....but its just my opinion

im not sure dorian beating flex was him working harder....it was just the opinion of a handfull of people sitting in front of them...and then there is the polotics which im not even getting into

my point is....there is no race....no heaviest lift, no highest jump...or quickest truck pull in bb'ing

so what we are left with is personal opinions


----------



## Jimmy1

God said:


> At the highest level of the sport it seems fairly even however if you take 100 white gym rats and compare them to 100 black ones I don't think it would be unreasonable to suggest the black ones would probably look better and more aesthetically pleasing on the whole.
> 
> I think that black guys often start off with a better base however the top guys are all at the top of the gene pool so it doesn't matter at that level.
> 
> Just my opinion from observation, nothing more than that.


the better base does seem to have some link to this thread...asthetic looks aside...black guys would SEEM to be ahead from the start...and they seem to grow quicker as well

but then there are white dudes who share these benefits....

i also think this may link to the good ol family tree...who knows what our herritage is...and where it comes from?


----------



## Big Dawg

Jimmy said:


> but as said above...its all subjective
> 
> i prefered flex to dorian any day
> 
> but then i was a fan of dorians physique when he won the british...far more asthetic imo
> 
> im not a fan of jay either....too much muscle...it looks awesome....but give me dexter any day....but its just my opinion
> 
> im not sure dorian beating flex was him working harder....it was just the opinion of a handfull of people sitting in front of them...and then there is the polotics which im not even getting into
> 
> my point is....there is no race....no heaviest lift, no highest jump...or quickest truck pull in bb'ing
> 
> so what we are left with is personal opinions


I do agree that on the whole black people tend to have better genetics for bodybuilding than white people. They always seem to have the more aesthetic physiques (eg dexter, flex, phil) and the white guys often look blockier (markus, dorian, jay etc). I know that dexter, flex, dillett and heath are 4 bbers who are reputed to have ridiculous genetics for bbing in terms of aesthetics and in terms of gaining muscle, losing fat. Like I say though the white guys may have to work that bit harder but when they do they really push the envelope. Having the best genetics can often be a curse as the urge to "coast" on them can be too tempting.

Ronnie is probably the best bodybuilder in history (imo of course), yet is not reputed to be as genetically blessed as flex etc. However he worked his a55 of and it turns out that he has an almost unrivalled ability to pack on mass and still look fcuking incredible!

But yeah, on the whole black people seem to have better physiques untrained and with training. That's purely based on observation though, no tangible facts really.


----------



## Davo

Barker said:


> Arnie
> 
> Mentzer
> 
> Yates
> 
> Cutler
> 
> Wolf
> 
> Platz
> 
> Some of the best ever... all white no?


Yeah they're all great bodybuilders. Maybe i shouldn't of said ALL the best bodybuilders in history have been black. But the best bodybuilder of all time was black and i don't think the above guys touch him at his peak. All imo of course!


----------



## neil-gsi

Did you watch all the comparisons and posing routines and posedowns? mass wise he was ahead(only kia and branch can match him in this respect), but conditioning wise and asthetically he was not head and shoulders above everyone else, i think a bit of politics came into it this time, jays days are numbered and i think the days of the mass monsters are coming to an end. ask yourself who would you rather look like jay/branch or phil/dexter? I think bodybuilding will take a new direction towards a more asthetic/healthier look to continue to grow in the future.

this is only my opinion and not necessarily true


----------



## 3752

Cutler won but although he was better than last year the gap was not as wide between first and second this year.....why? Jay improved but so did Heath and branch.....



james12345 said:


> Obviously theres some crap on sky sports... but this statement is actually hilarious... bbs the most dedicated in everyway to any other profession? dont make me laugh


Really well as a competing bodybuilder I would put my dedication against any other proffesion and I ain't a pro....to be fair you could only say that if you was a weekend warrior so I am not offended



Bucknut said:


> But, unfortunately, with drug use necessary to even win a local amatuer show, you have no chance whatsoever of terrestrial/satellite TV touching BBing with a big long stick.......BBing has a bad image, there's no denying, or getting away from it......you don't win without drugs. fact.!!...unless you're talking natural shows, but then you (people in general, not you personally) would say...."but they don't look anywhere near as good as Jay or Phil or Branch" etc etc.


yea because no other sport uses drugs:thumbup1:


----------



## DNL

Pscarb said:


> yea because no other sport uses drugs:thumbup1:


Openly :whistling:


----------



## littlesimon

Pscarb said:


> Cutler won but although he was better than last year the gap was not as wide between first and second this year.....why? Jay improved but so did Heath and branch.....
> 
> Really well as a competing bodybuilder I would put my dedication against any other proffesion and I ain't a pro....to be fair you could only say that if you was a weekend warrior so I am not offended
> 
> *yea because no other sport uses drugs* :thumbup1:


True, but many of the federations who govern those sports have a banned substance list, so in the view of the wider public anyone who uses drugs is a lowdown dirty cheat. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752

DNL said:


> Openly :whistling:





littlesimon said:


> True, but many of the federations who govern those sports have a banned substance list, so in the view of the wider public anyone who uses drugs is a lowdown dirty cheat. :lol: :lol: :lol:


So bodybuilding is worse because we compete on a level playing field to other sports like sprinting who don't ....yea that's a much better image

The media have conned the public by not giving both sides of the story when it comes to steroids so the gen public cannot be blamed for their opinions in this case they are uneducated....


----------



## DNL

Pscarb said:


> So bodybuilding is worse because we compete on a level playing field to other sports like sprinting who don't ....yea that's a much better image
> 
> The media have conned the public by not giving both sides of the story when it comes to steroids so the gen public cannot be blamed for their opinions in this case they are uneducated....


I didn't say it's a bad thing, I said it's the only sport that's open and honest about it in some respects.


----------



## Bambi

fwiw I know a few guys who have competed in olympic swimming. I have heard that most, if not all guys, are on some sort of steroid, because modern competitiveness means that rate of recovery needs to be speeded up at all times. for example half of olympic swimmers are prescribed an inhaler (legally). Inhalers give you a steroidal boost, and anecdotal (no evidence conducted academically of which I know) evidence suggests it helps in cutting down times Do half of swimmers really need an inhaler or is it just a way of getting an edge? My cynicism suggests the latter. but the public perception is that such sports are drug-free, whereas a lot of people are very good at timing their cycles so it doesn't show. Bodybuilding is a much more visual sport, so it is much more open.

and fwiw I wish Phil had won but he needed to 'beat the champ' and he wasn't that much better than Jay, so Jay won. Jay's lower body was better as well but Phil did have that 'pop' - full muscle bellies, v taper and an amazing pair of arms


----------



## Britbb

Davo said:


> Completely disagree with levrone or flex beathing phil or jay. Watch the videos:
> 
> 1997 flex wheeler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2002 kevin levrone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 phil heath (arnold classic where he looked his best imo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 jay cutler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you still either 1997 flex or beats 2002 levrone beats phil or jay today i'll eat my hat lol.
> 
> I do agree with the 2003 ronnie thought.
> 
> But the 'bodybuilding hasn't improved in 15-20 years' is way off imo. Look at the above videos, its clear imo.


I still think kev and flex are better:

Flex 1998 mr olympia: 




I think he is better than phil heath.

Kev looks wicked in 2002 and 1999






He owns it.

Just my opinion and of course youre entitled to yours.

Anyway... ronnie owns the lot of them. None of them have been able to beat what ronnie looked like in 1999 (his second mr. o).

People say 'ewwww gut distension, no symmetry, horrible shape' blah blah...But then they forget what ronnie looked like in 1998 and 1999, that he was essentially like a bigger version of phil heath except with wider shoulder clavicles, totally complete from every angle (hmm except maybe calves, but who cares considering the rest of him). Ronnie in 1999 has not been surpassed... so has bodybuilding advanced?

The line up in the mid-late 90's consisting of ronnie, dorian, kev, flex, ruhl, sonbaty, ray, dillet.

Would you say that the line up 15 years later has got stronger?

My opinion = no. But everyone else is welcome to differ.


----------



## PHMG

When i was watching a replay of the show when they called out the top 6, as phil walked out i thought, s.hit!!!! he must have it. But then Jay walked out and that was it. He looked even better than last year, and its nice that him and phil where the last two seeing as they are so close.


----------



## Outtapped

i only just remember it was olympia weekend so went to have a look at the results and from what i found Kai Greene didnt place anywhere is that right?


----------



## PHMG

yep. havent got to the lower than 6th place vids yet, but raptor says he was very smooth!

Normally nails conditioning.


----------



## Outtapped

cant believe it, i thought he was going to be a strong competitor


----------



## Guest

Mjc1 said:


> *My point was as said m8y, watch someone like branch in the gym, then consider he puts that effort in almost daily, then the dedication to his diet, on top of that he has to have his mind prepared to give 100% 24/7, just my opinion that the top bbs have to be more dedicated than any other profession*, my main gripe was that it aint broadcast on tv, i'd sooner watch the olympia than snooker or cricket but thats just me


are you serious with this? so top sportsmen in their respective games dont follow the same lifestyle and dedication? ie; boxers, triathletes, marathon runners, rowers, swimmers, list can go on


----------



## Fivos

http://www.ifbbpro.com/features/2010-olympia-scorecards-2/

Fivos


----------



## Jimmy1

KJW said:


> Cutler was still head and shoulders ahead of the rest, regardless of genetics.


lol....yes but as said....thats just an opinion

one that i dont hold

bodybuilding contest placings are always open to debate ..... as there is no finish line


----------



## round 2

I think the judges spot on this year TBH. Dennis wolf got his ass in gear the happyist bloke there by far.

Phil heath went for the jugular as did kai which i like to see.Obviously didnt pay off for kai.

The interveiws/blogs and vids phil heath gave out 2-3 weeks beforehand,dont know what he was on but seemed out of it on another planet. lol


----------



## Mjc1

1russ100 said:


> are you serious with this? so top sportsmen in their respective games dont follow the same lifestyle and dedication? ie; boxers, triathletes, marathon runners, rowers, swimmers, list can go on


deadly serious m8, please dont be offended by it, and i am taking nothing away from any other sportsman/athletes or their sport, i just think that the physical and mental dedication and effort required by bbs (especially thoughs at the top) is far greater than any other sport bar none, it even goes beyond a sport and becomes a way of life.


----------



## pingu

Mjc1 said:


> deadly serious m8, please dont be offended by it, and i am taking nothing away from any other sportsman/athletes or their sport, i just think that the physical and mental dedication and effort required by bbs (especially thoughs at the top) is far greater than any other sport bar none, it even goes beyond a sport and becomes a way of life.


so boxers dont train 2 or 3 times a day, follow a diet and drop their weight down till they are skin and bone and THEN fight , yes branch is dedicated to training, following a diet and resting then posing in a thong whats the difference


----------



## round 2

pingu said:


> so boxers dont train 2 or 3 times a day, follow a diet and drop their weight down till they are skin and bone and THEN fight , yes branch is dedicated to training, following a diet and resting then posing in a thong whats the difference


Is ricky hatton who ya thinkin of ???

Gotta say body building if your into it 110% is consistant no let up thats what makes it hard.

Eating every the right food, amounts,cals,protein every 3hrs.You dont have to do that 365 days a year in other sports.I think thats the point being made.

The training is fun:thumbup1:


----------



## Bucknut

Pscarb said:


> *So bodybuilding is worse because we compete on a level playing field to other sports like sprinting who don't* ....yea that's a much better image
> 
> The media have conned the public by not giving both sides of the story when it comes to steroids so the gen public cannot be blamed for their opinions in this case they are uneducated....


Yes it is, far worse.......the reason being IMO.......BBing doesn't drug test competitors, at shows, off season etc, it doesn't happen.......at least other pro sports, cycling, football, whatever, test their athletes and punish those who a *found* guilty.......when was the last time you heard of a top level BBer failing a drugs test??......Shawn Ray in about '91 is the best I can do.....IMHO by not testing (and punishing those caught), BBing is condoning the use of performance enhancing drugs.

The world and it's dog knows other top athletes, rightly or wrongly, depending on your POV, use them (drugs) but the world and it's dog also knows if they get caught they'll get a ban....simples.!!

Furthermore, when you have guys like Benaziza, Muntzer and nearly Dillet, some years back, dying, or nearly dying, through the use of diuretics it doesn't exactly endear BBing to the wider "uneducated" public does it. ????


----------



## 3752

Bucknut said:


> Yes it is, far worse.......the reason being IMO.......BBing doesn't drug test competitors, at shows, off season etc, it doesn't happen.......at least other pro sports, cycling, football, whatever, test their athletes and punish those who a *found* guilty.......when was the last time you heard of a top level BBer failing a drugs test??......Shawn Ray in about '91 is the best I can do.....IMHO by not testing (and punishing those caught), BBing is condoning the use of performance enhancing drugs.
> 
> The world and it's dog knows other top athletes, rightly or wrongly, depending on your POV, use them (drugs) but the world and it's dog also knows if they get caught they'll get a ban....simples.!!
> 
> Furthermore, when you have guys like Benaziza, Muntzer and nearly Dillet, some years back, dying, or nearly dying, through the use of diuretics it doesn't exactly endear BBing to the wider "uneducated" public does it. ????


No mate it is not worse because it is not against the rules to use Steroids in bodybuilding so no competitor is breaking the rules where in athletics, cycling etc it is against the rules to use any performance enhancing drug.....so in bodybuilding you are competining on a level playing field where in other sports you are not so are cheating that is the difference.....

you may not agree with the use of steroids but what i have said is true.....


----------



## God

Bucknut - So lets say nearly all NFL players are on something. Example...Fred and Jim both take testosterone. Fred gets called for a drugs test but avoids it by coming up with an excuse and puts it back 3 days, just enough time for a fast acting gear to get out of their system. He tests and the results come back clear. He's not "guilty".

Jim on the other hand cannot delay his test long enough for the gear to get out of his system. His results come back as positive and he gets banned from the sport for a number of years, humiliated in the press and looked down on for the rest of his career.

Now tell me, in this scenario, what was the point in testing the athletes and what is fair about it. If the world knows that in other sports there are PED's (not convinced the general public do actually) then why try and hide it so much and condemn anyone who fails. Dwain Chambers for instance, has had his reputation ruined, but all that happened was he got caught. The likes of Maurice Green who no doubt also took drugs didn't get caught, that's the only difference.

Most sports are more to do with athletic performance and not a look, that's what makes steroids such a massive advantage in bodybuilding, more so than other sports. There would be less need in other sports to take massive dosages. In no other sport do you see someone 280lb ripped so in sprinting and other sports like NFL, the dosages needed IMO would be lower and could be fairly healthy if done carefully.

Why enforce cheating by keeping it all hush hush about the drugs and then condemn the best athletes when something goes wrong with their drug and testing program and get caught. Madness. Professional athletes need to recover faster and it simply isn't feasible that they will all be natural. Even if they don't use anything banned, there will still be prohormones that do the job or similar. All this is doing is making people use more and more exotic chemicals that are unknown. Just let athletes take the basics to help them, as it's in human nature to push and become the best.

If sprinter A is only 0.2 seconds off the world record pace set by sprinter B and is natural whereas Sprinter B is on something, I wonder what sprinter A will do.

Is it fair that Tiger Woods has had eye surgery to give him better than perfect vision? Most would argue not, I would say everyone should do it because he's simply trying to get an edge.

Anyway rant over, just think the whole situation is in a mess. Can see why it's kept all hush hush as you wouldn't want junior athletes taking silly doses to look like their idols but doesn't make it right IMO and I think it would be better to be more open about the whole thing.


----------



## Guest

Mjc1 said:


> deadly serious m8, please dont be offended by it, and i am taking nothing away from any other sportsman/athletes or their sport, i just think that the physical and mental dedication and effort required by bbs (especially thoughs at the top) is far greater than any other sport bar none, it even goes beyond a sport and becomes a way of life.


no offence taken at all. :thumbup1:

i genuinlly dont belive that to be the case. as hard as the diet is. top level sportsmen all follow strict structured diets ( which im not doubting is anything but hard). train HIT twice a day maybe more.

As for bb, walking at 1.5mph for an hour to burn fat imo isnt training its er walking. people do that to and from work daily. If you were running then thats different.

now the weights session is different kettle of fish. hard heavy intense. Granted. but for most pros, an hour tops

so that leaves the rest of the day to sleep eat and sleep and eat and have a nap and maybe eat.

At an amatuer level, wher people work full time, some away from home. raise kids, run houses etc, the id imagine its extremely hard.

I used to train 5.30am for 2 hours, get out the pool go in to gym for an hour. id be back at 5pm for a circuit for an hour. another 2hr pool session before home. all training was HIT. Try that, for 6 days a week and That was just to be national level swimmer!

im not saying pro bb is easy, far from it, but id imagine there are way tougher sports/ lifestyles out there! :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom

Also re the "tested" sports where peds are not allowed... how many are window dressing to appease and ignorant public... how many favourites get caught??? how many "come out" after there careers are over and say "alright then I was on all that time haha suckers"... well prob not the suckers part but c'mon...


----------



## Dig

I dont think drug use is the sole reason to not have bbing on tv, after all you have WSM and other strongman comps aired multiple times a year. This includes guys like mariusz who look just as muscled as a top bber to general public.

IMO the reason it is not on tv (especially sky sports with it being a massive company) is that there just isnt the demand for it, they make money on ratings after all. Same reason PL isnt on tv as well imo as like bbing most will find it mindnumbingly boringly, whereas strongman is much more entertaining to general public.


----------



## big_jim_87

Dig said:


> I dont think drug use is the sole reason to not have bbing on tv, after all you have WSM and other strongman comps aired multiple times a year. This includes guys like mariusz who look just as muscled as a top bber to general public.
> 
> IMO the reason it is not on tv (especially sky sports with it being a massive company) is that there just isnt the demand for it, they make money on ratings after all. Same reason PL isnt on tv as well imo as like bbing most will find it mindnumbingly boringly, whereas strongman is much more entertaining to general public.


agreed

sky sports did show the last uk pro show.... i for get what yr it was but i watched it... dnt think it was live but it was on


----------



## glen danbury

Dig said:


> I dont think drug use is the sole reason to not have bbing on tv, after all you have WSM and other strongman comps aired multiple times a year. This includes guys like mariusz who look just as muscled as a top bber to general public.
> 
> IMO the reason it is not on tv (especially sky sports with it being a massive company) is that there just isnt the demand for it, they make money on ratings after all. Same reason PL isnt on tv as well imo as like bbing most will find it mindnumbingly boringly, whereas strongman is much more entertaining to general public.


its not on tv as lets be honest unless you are part of the small minority who like the attention to detail of muscle its plain boring at BB show and even myself a competitor find myself nodding off at classes i dont feel much about

jay and marcus ruhl both got caught on drug tests and then got away with it due to loop holes if I remember correclty at one olympia?

for me bodybuilding is one of the most honest sports - if you want to go assisted compete here, if not compete here - all the other sports are a shame as you have drug testing which is just lip service IMO and most top pros in any sport use something which is on the banned list here or there.

and lastly lets be honest - is even BB a sport? more like a competitive hobby as the actual 'performance' on stage doesnt require any physical skill in any way shape or form (unless you class posing as a skill - and if so BBs are the most unskilled of atheltes:whistling

I love bodybuilding but lets be honest about the endevour


----------



## Dig

big_jim_87 said:


> agreed
> 
> sky sports did show the last uk pro show.... i for get what yr it was but i watched it... dnt think it was live but it was on


They also showed brit pl show on sky sports in 2008, condensed 2 days into 1 hour, was actually moderately entertaining (even got to make myself look like a right fcking dopey cnut on tv) but cost promoter money out of own pocket just to get it on tv, which obviously shows not enough interest in it.

Imagine same thing for the bbing if hasnt been shown again.

Glen, totally agree. Also dont think bbing is a sport although as much effort goes into it (and often more imo) as into sports.


----------



## alan87

I agree if bodybuilding events were to be on tv every week then it would clearly lack numbers in viewers..were not asking for each and every event to be broadcast on TV but just one like the olympia would be great... im looking through sky sports right now and i see at 2.30pm UK angling championships is on..if thats drawing in more viewers than the olympia then theres issues in this world!

IMO it is just the general public and media just seem to look down on the bodybuilding world.


----------



## Guest

alan87 said:


> I agree if bodybuilding events were to be on tv every week then it would clearly lack numbers in viewers..were not asking for each and every event to be broadcast on TV but just one like the olympia would be great... im looking through sky sports right now and i see at 2.30pm UK angling championships is on..if thats drawing in more viewers than the olympia then theres issues in this world!
> 
> IMO it is just the general public and media just seem to look down on the bodybuilding world.


fishing in general is one of if not the most popular sport going belive it or not


----------



## alan87

1russ100 said:


> fishing in general is one of if not the most popular sport going belive it or not


haha i never knew that..fair comment! but just trying to point out theres some pretty awful stuff that is shown on skysports..im sure one event or talk show could make way for even a highlighted version of something like the olympia?


----------



## Guest

the problem is it doesnt appeal to the masses and in all fairness, its boring for those with no clue, where as strong man etc, there is some life to it.

as someone pointed out before, falling asleep during classes as a spectator isnt unheard of, so imagine being at home watching it?


----------



## alan87

1russ100 said:


> the problem is it doesnt appeal to the masses and in all fairness, its boring for those with no clue, where as strong man etc, there is some life to it.
> 
> as someone pointed out before, falling asleep during classes as a spectator isnt unheard of, so imagine being at home watching it?


but thats what i mean..not all programmes on the sports channel do appeal to the masses..i can though see what your saying if it was a full length bodybuilding show..guess we will just have to continue to hunt down footage online and the likes ay!


----------



## Guest

alan87 said:


> but thats what i mean..not all programmes on the sports channel do appeal to the masses..i can though see what your saying if it was a full length bodybuilding show..guess we will just have to continue to hunt down footage online and the likes ay!


yeah, sorry, missed your point. maybe 45mins would be about the limit.

Although id imagine sky tv have done their research regarding viewing figures on primetime/daytime viewing


----------



## Dagman72

1russ100 said:


> fishing in general is one of if not the most popular sport going belive it or not


Is it a sport


----------



## Guest

Dagman72 said:


> Is it a sport


of course! :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

glen danbury said:


> its not on tv as lets be honest unless you are part of the small minority who like the attention to detail of muscle its plain boring at BB show and even myself a competitor find myself nodding off at classes i dont feel much about
> 
> *jay and marcus ruhl both got caught on drug tests and then got away with it due to loop holes if I remember correclty at one olympia?*
> 
> for me bodybuilding is one of the most honest sports - if you want to go assisted compete here, if not compete here - all the other sports are a shame as you have drug testing which is just lip service IMO and most top pros in any sport use something which is on the banned list here or there.
> 
> and lastly lets be honest - is even BB a sport? more like a competitive hobby as the actual 'performance' on stage doesnt require any physical skill in any way shape or form (unless you class posing as a skill - and if so BBs are the most unskilled of atheltes:whistling
> 
> I love bodybuilding but lets be honest about the endevour


they failed diuretic test not drug tests for PEDs

the active channel do show a few shows which is a start....


----------



## Bucknut

Pscarb said:


> No mate it is not worse because it is not against the rules to use Steroids in bodybuilding so no competitor is breaking the rules where in athletics, cycling etc it is against the rules to use any performance enhancing drug.....so in bodybuilding you are competining on a level playing field where in other sports you are not so are cheating that is the difference.....
> 
> you may not agree with the use of steroids but what i have said is true.....


I never knew it wasn't illegal to use PED's in BBing....thought it was to use diuretics however.....I apologise for my ignorance.

Can you say, honestly, that you really think that BBing has the same image as football, rugby, athletics...tiddlywinks for that matter....when it comes to the use of PED's??

That is the point I'm trying to make is IMHO mainstream media gives BBing a wide berth because of the perceived widespread use of PED's.

For the record, personally I don't care what anyone takes, it's up to the individual and the individual alone.


----------



## PHMG

LA Muscle show some NABBA shows. At least they did a few months ago. Sky+ them.


----------



## Malibu

Erm has anyone got links to the other events like Strongest bb, i wanna see how stan got on


----------



## Bambi

1russ100 said:


> no offence taken at all. :thumbup1:
> 
> i genuinlly dont belive that to be the case. as hard as the diet is. top level sportsmen all follow strict structured diets ( which im not doubting is anything but hard). train HIT twice a day maybe more.
> 
> As for bb, walking at 1.5mph for an hour to burn fat imo isnt training its er walking. people do that to and from work daily. If you were running then thats different.
> 
> now the weights session is different kettle of fish. hard heavy intense. Granted. but for most pros, an hour tops
> 
> so that leaves the rest of the day to sleep eat and sleep and eat and have a nap and maybe eat.
> 
> At an amatuer level, wher people work full time, some away from home. raise kids, run houses etc, the id imagine its extremely hard.
> 
> I used to train 5.30am for 2 hours, get out the pool go in to gym for an hour. id be back at 5pm for a circuit for an hour. another 2hr pool session before home. all training was HIT. Try that, for 6 days a week and That was just to be national level swimmer!
> 
> im not saying pro bb is easy, far from it, but id imagine there are way tougher sports/ lifestyles out there! :thumbup1:


That brings back memories. :beer:


----------



## Guest

Bambi said:


> That brings back memories. :beer:


distant ones for me now


----------



## Uzi

http://contests.flexonline.com/images.php?image=80696&contest=2010 Olympia&title=Athlete's Meeting &ids=80694,80695,80696,80697,80724,80699,80700,80701,80702,80703,80704,80705,80706,80707,80708,80709,80710,80711,80712,80713,80714,

guys who is this dude in the pic his calves are fooking awesome


----------



## DNL

joshnow said:


> erik frankhouser


There's no 'R' in Fankhouser. Just saying :whistling:


----------



## DNL

joshnow said:


> it was off the top of my head, i didnt research animal athletes like you. :thumbup1:


I didn't, I'm just not stupid :confused1:


----------



## Uzi

i wana buy that dudes calves lol

but his biceps are puny compared to the others lol


----------

